# JButton ActionListener nach einmaligem Ausführen zurücksetzen



## Alja (9. Mrz 2010)

Hallo.
Habe ein Problem mit ActionListener. 
In einem Programm soll bei mir der ActionListener eines Buttons erst nach der "Aktivierung" eines anderen Buttons erfolgen. Klappt soweit wunderbar. Nur wenn ich den "Aktivierungsbutton" (im Code b1) erneut anklicke, und dann wieder den zweiten (b2), führt mir der zweite Button sein Befehl gleich zwei mal aus. 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wie man nach dem einmaligen Ausführen den ActionListener irgendwie auf den Anfangszustand setzten kann?
Hier TestCode: 

```
package Test;
public class ButtonTest extends java.awt.Frame {
	
	 javax.swing.JButton b1 = new javax.swing.JButton();;
	 javax.swing.JButton b2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
	 javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

    public ButtonTest() {
        initComponents();
    }

    private void initComponents() {

        addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {
            public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {
                exitForm(evt);
            }
        });
        b1.setText("b1");
        jPanel1.add(b1);
        b2.setText("b2");
        jPanel1.add(b2);
        add(jPanel1, java.awt.BorderLayout.CENTER);
        pack();
        
        b1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                 
                 print();
            }
        });
    }

    public void print(){ 
    	System.out.println("führe Test durch");       
        b2.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
               System.out.println("test");
            }
        });
    }

   
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new ButtonTest().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    private void exitForm(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {                          
        System.exit(0);
    } 
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2010)

naja, du rufst ja im ActionListener voin b1 print() auf...innerhalb dieser Methode, fügst du dem Button b2 auch einen ActionListener an...das machst du jetzt aber jedes mal ! d.h. nach 2 mal klicken von b1, hast du 2 Listener an b2 rangehangen !

Mit
 if (b2.getListeners(java.awt.event.ActionListener.class).length == 0) { 
könntest du abfragen ob der Button schon ActionListener registriert hat..aber irgendwie erscheint mir das komisch  

Wäre vllt nicht eher setEnabled(boolean..) eine bessere Alternative?


----------



## Alja (9. Mrz 2010)

aber mit setEnable(false) schalte ich den Button doch ganz aus.. er soll aber doch ansprechbar bleiben  ... er soll nur irgendwie den ActionListener von neu aufrufen ... wahrscheinlich denke ich mir grad einen totalen Mist aus, gell  ...


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2010)

Naja, ich meinte es eher so, dass er zu Beginn mit setEnabled(false) deaktiviert ist, du den Listener ganz normal an ihm registrierst, aber dann in der actionPerformed von b1, b2 aktivierst..

```
//vorher b2 setEnabled(false); + Listener registriert!

	b1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
	    public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
		print();
		if (!b2.isEnabled()) {
		    b2.setEnabled(true); // aktiviere b2
		}
	    }
	});
```

irgendwie so halt... (in print() ist jetzt wirklich nur das System.out, mehr nicht !!)

Oder versteh ich irgendwas falsch von dem, was du eig. willst?

/edit: p.s. : du mixed hier übrigens awt mit swing = keine gute Idee in der Regel


----------



## Alja (9. Mrz 2010)

das eigentliche Programm, in dem ich diese Problem habe, ist anders. das ist nur so ein BeispielCode, um das Problem zu beschreiben. Im eigentlichen Programm kann ich wirklich nicht umgehen, dass der zweite Button erst nach dem ersten funktioniert. Und das ganze programm funktioniert auch wunderbar, wenn ich den Befehl des ersten Buttons nur einmal ausführe, beim zweiten Mal macht er leider alles doppelt. Ich sehe auch warum er das macht. Ich dachte nur, ich kann es dem Button irgendwie "beibringen", dass er sich nach jedem Ausführen irgendwie "bereinigt" (mir fällt irgendiwe kein passender Begriff ein, sorry  )


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2010)

Was gefällt dir denn an meinem Vorschlag mit setEnabled nicht? Wenn der Button noch keinen Listener hat (oder eben noch nichts machen soll) macht es doch auch keinen Sinn ihn aktiviert darzustellen, das verwirrt einen Benutzer doch nur...er klickt und klickt und wundert sich wieso nichts passiert....

Wenn du allerdings immer noch auf deine Idee beharrst, könntest du eben wie ich schon sagte mit getListener abfragen ob b2 schon Listener hat...oder du erstellst dir halt eben selbst irgend ein Flag...aber nunja... ;(


----------



## Alja (9. Mrz 2010)

setEnabled löst das problem leider auch nicht .... es ist egal, ob der zweite Button zuerst eingeschaltet ist oder nicht. Das erste mal schreibt er nur ein mal "test", das zweite mal aber 2 mal. 
Ich weiß, ich erkläre nicht richtig, was ich eigentlich will... ist irgendwie schwierig... aber wenn du mein Code ausführen lässt, und zwar in der Reihenfolge: 
1. Button b1 klicken, 
2. b2 klicken, 
3. noch mal b1 klicken, 
4. und jetzt noch mal b2 klicken.  
jetzt kannst du sehen was er macht. beim zweiten klicken auf b2 - führt er System.out. 2 mal durch ...
Aber irgendiwe ist es mir auch schon zu peinlich andere Menschen mit so einem Quatsch zu beschäftigen... muss mir wahrscheinlich was anderes überlegen ... Danke Dir aber für deine Vorschläge... vor allem das mit awt und swing mixen muss ich noch ändern! Danke ...


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2010)

nein nein, ich verstehe dein Problem schon (denke ich zu mindestens), aber ich glaube du verstehst noch nicht so recht wie ich das meinte. Daher folgt jetzt mal,basierend auf deinem Code, ein Beispiel wie ich das ca. meinte:

```
public class ButtonTest extends java.awt.Frame {

    javax.swing.JButton b1 = new javax.swing.JButton();;
    javax.swing.JButton b2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
    javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

    public ButtonTest() {
	initComponents();
    }

    private void initComponents() {

	addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {
	    public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {
		exitForm(evt);
	    }
	});
	b1.setText("b1");
	jPanel1.add(b1);
	b2.setText("b2");
	b2.setEnabled(false);
	jPanel1.add(b2);
	add(jPanel1, java.awt.BorderLayout.CENTER);
	pack();

	b1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
	    public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
		print();
		if (!b2.isEnabled()) {
		    b2.setEnabled(true);
		}
	    }
	});

	b2.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
	    public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
		System.out.println("test");
	    }
	});
    }

    public void print() {
	System.out.println("führe Test durch");
    }

    public static void main(String args[]) {
	java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
	    public void run() {
		new ButtonTest().setVisible(true);
	    }
	});
    }

    private void exitForm(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {
	System.exit(0);
    }
}
```
zu Beginn ist Button zwei deaktiviert, wird Button eins gedrückt, wird Button zwei aktiviert und man kann nun so oft wie man will auch Button 2 drücken (und es wird auch nur einmal der Code ausgeführt  )


----------



## Alja (9. Mrz 2010)

... leider ist es nicht die Lösung, die mir hilft... das Problem ist ja grad, dass der ActionListener vom Button b2 in der methode print() sein soll, und nicht ausserhalb ... gerade dadurch ensteht ja auch das Problem mit 2 mal den befehl ausführen ... klar, wenn ich ActionListener aus print() auslagere, dass es funktioniert (auch ohne setEnabled), aber der zweite Button muss nun wirklich in print() sein


----------



## Marco13 (9. Mrz 2010)

AWT und Swing mixt du doch gar nicht?!

Ein ... Vorschlag:

```
private ActionListener currentActionListener = null;
    public void print()
    { 
        if (currentActionListener != null) 
        {
            b2.removeActionListener(currentActionListener);
        }
        System.out.println("führe Test durch");       
        currentActionListener = new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
               System.out.println("test");
            }
        };
        b2.addActionListener(currentActionListener);
    }
```

Sieht aber immernoch ein bißchen .. krampfig aus... wenn man genauer wüßte, was das am Ende werden soll, könnte man ggf. eine "angemessenere" Lösung finden...


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> AWT und Swing mixt du doch gar nicht?!



--> public class ButtonTest extends java.awt.Frame
-->javax.swing.JButton b1 = new javax.swing.JButton();;
    javax.swing.JButton b2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
    javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

mhm?


----------



## Marco13 (9. Mrz 2010)

Ochjoa, das fehlende J ist da in den vollqualifizierten Namen untergegangen...


----------



## Alja (10. Mrz 2010)

:toll: :toll: Super! DANKE Marco13 ... das mit dem aktuellen ActionListener removen funktioniert super!!! Genau das was ich suchte, wusste nur nicht, wie ich den Listener remove. Danke, noch mal!!! :applaus:


----------



## Alja (10. Mrz 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> --> public class ButtonTest extends java.awt.Frame
> -->javax.swing.JButton b1 = new javax.swing.JButton();;
> javax.swing.JButton b2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
> javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
> ...



Solche "Fehler" passieren solchen Faulenzern wie mir, die importe nicht selber schreiben, sondern per Mausklick irgendwas reinimprotieren ohne genau zu schaeun, was da grad vorgeschlagen wird  ... Verzeiht mir der ordentliche Programmierer solche Unsauberkeiten


----------

